# Trust Me, I'm an Engineer



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2018)

LOL to all of them.    Ha Ha Ha


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2018)

Ha Ha   Aunt Bea.

Duct tape and WD-40  will fix  ANYTHING !


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 20, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Ha Ha   Aunt Bea.
> 
> Duct tape and WD-40  will fix  ANYTHING !



I keep both under the kitchen sink and in my vehicle, LOL!!!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2018)

Wise choice  AB.  Ya never know when you might need either  (or BOTH)  of them.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 21, 2018)

No oven rack, no problem.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Falcon (Jan 21, 2018)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 47558



???


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Jan 22, 2018)

nancynga said:


>



*r.i.p.*


----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## NancyNGA (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Pappy (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 29, 2018)




----------

